# Henry 19hh clydesdale x North east area



## twisteddiamond (27 June 2013)

Big bay gelding four white socks, big blaze, he used to be stabled at the same yard as me and i had quite a soft spot for him, last i heard he had been sold to northumbria police but had failed the testing so was moved on was just wondering if anyone had any news


----------

